# Drain/Overflow kit compatable to a tile tub application



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I am wondering if any tile installers here have built a tub or whirlpool of sorts for a submerged application. Is there any particular drain w/ stopper setup and overflow that will work with a mud set tub? Thanks


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

A tile tub sounds interesting. I have thought about it a few times over the years but never figured it could be done comfortably.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Ask Chris Wright. He built a circular hot tub looking thing once.


----------



## sycamorebob (Dec 7, 2011)

I asked this question to a Schluter instructor he sad they have them but there not in the catalog and cost around 700.00.........................:blink:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Good to know and welcome to CT Bob!


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Look at inground pools with a whirlpool - similar technology you are talking about.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Look at inground pools with a whirlpool - similar technology you are talking about.


Not really, but it should be considered. The pool/spa type do not have drains, they pump to waste. This should be considered here. A mud-set tile tub will have a lot of thermal mass that will suck the heat out of the water. A circulating pump will be needed along with a heater to get the water hot enough and keep it hot. 

As a practical matter, the pool/spa types don't seem as comfortable to me. The tiled tub may look cool but it probably won't get as much use as the acrylic one.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

thom said:


> Not really, but it should be considered. The pool/spa type do not have drains, they pump to waste. This should be considered here. A mud-set tile tub will have a lot of thermal mass that will suck the heat out of the water. A circulating pump will be needed along with a heater to get the water hot enough and keep it hot.
> 
> As a practical matter, the pool/spa types don't seem as comfortable to me. The tiled tub may look cool but it probably won't get as much use as the acrylic one.


Acrylic is the problem :laughing: I'm just always looking for something a little different. Tubs are NOT made like they used to be... It would be fun to make one from scratch... Looks like my hall bath may become a test subject


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh boy. Do we have another member of the Whipple mad testing lab club?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> Oh boy. Do we have another member of the Whipple mad testing lab club?


New Porcelain Tiled Tubs in Enola, PA.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

angus242 said:


> Oh boy. Do we have another member of the Whipple mad testing lab club?


:laughing: if that's what we call it... Whatever happens, I WILL not take pictures of a flood test... :no::lol:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

CookeCarpentry said:


> New Porcelain Tiled Tubs in Enola, PA.


Glass tile tubs, Enola (just outside of Harrisburg, Pa)
3/4 mile past Summerdale
www.aloneeagle.com

OR

Check for upgrade granite shelves in fleetwood, Pa (an Alone Eagle/Cooke Carpentry specialty upgrade)

How was that :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Glass tile tubs, Enola (just outside of Harrisburg, Pa)
> 3/4 mile past Summerdale
> www.aloneeagle.com
> 
> ...


Now thats a plug


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Gotta mess with Jdub every now & then...


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I was just talking about the testing stuff.

You marketing guys.....................


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Actually, all jokes aside, I'm gonna be making some calls and check into this stuff


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

If the only problem is the thermal mass, then tubular heating can be added at all walls just like floors.
Or find an acrylic square tub,sand inside, attach Noble Seal TS and tile over.


----------

